# Bild auf bewegten Gegenstand projizieren



## Jiggy_Gumble (16. August 2010)

Hey.
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich eine Aufnahme habe, in der etwas aus einem Regal genommen wird (Dose oder viereckige Packung), wodrauf ein Logo projiziert werden muss. Das Bild muss selbstverständlich immer an der selben Stelle sein, auch wenn die Seite des herausgenommenen Gegenstandes mal nicht zu sehen ist. Ich habs bereits mit 3D Motion Tracking (Icarus und Voodoo) probiert, bin aber leider zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Eckpunkte verschieben oder Bewegung verfolgen in After Effects fällt leider weg, da es zu viel Zeit beansprucht.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus an die Leute, die sich diesen Text durchgelesen haben. Und einen besonderen Dank an die Leute, die sich sogar Gedanken darüber machen 

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## bokay (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

bei AE kommt "Mocha for AE" mit. Hier findest du Tutorials dazu...


----------



## Jiggy_Gumble (16. August 2010)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Aber wie bekomme ich es hin, dass sich das Bild an den sich verformenden Gegenstand anpasst?
Wenn sich die Verpackung dreht, zum Beispiel.


----------



## bokay (16. August 2010)

Unter Umständen musst du einfach an mehreren Stellen in deinem shot das tracking ansetzen...

Je komplizierter es wird, desto mehr musst du eingreifen und damit wird es natürlich auch dementsprechend Zeitaufwändig.

Helfen können dir sicher Tracking-Punkte auf deinem Objekt...

Mocha ist das ideale Program für dein Vorhaben und unter meinem oben geposteten Link findest du wirklich gute Tutorials von imagineersystems... Was dir allerdings kein Tool abnehmen kann, ist sich hinzusetzen und es zu machen. Wie gesagt, je komplizierter desto zeitaufwändiger...


----------



## Jiggy_Gumble (17. August 2010)

Ich habs hinbekommen  Danke.
Aber weißt du,warum ich mit Mocha nicht rendern kann und auch das Keypoint-in-AE-importieren nicht funktioniert?


----------



## bokay (17. August 2010)

Möglicherweise musst du das file ändern, und zwar die englischen PlugIn Namen in die deutschen umändern. Dann gehts...


----------



## Jiggy_Gumble (17. August 2010)

aber wenn das ganze paket auf englisch ist, macht das dann überhaupt einen unterschied?


----------



## bokay (17. August 2010)

Nein, dann natürlich nicht, aber wieso ist dein ae auf englisch?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. August 2010)

Ohne dem OP vorgreifen zu wollen, ich nutze AE und viele andere Produkte aus dem Hause Adobe auch auf englisch. Unter anderem auch deshalb, weil es mir leichter fällt, die englischen Fachbegriffe zu nutzen, statt die teils an den Haaren herbeigezogenen deutschen Übersetzungen zu verstehen. Gerade im Videosektor gibt es so viele engl. Fachbegriffe, die man irgendwann so verinnerlicht, dass einem eine deutsche Version schwieriger erscheint.

Gruß
Martin


----------

